# Honey Bees at the Toledo Zoo



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

The Toledo Zoo recently put in a new children's area. One of the displays is a giant honeycomb that the kids can climb in (Silly me didn't take a picture of the entire display). One of the most interesting parts is a live observation hive built into the display area. Not only can the kids and adults view the honey bees, they also get to hear the sound of the hive. I am not if this is actual sound being sent through the speaker system or a recording.

Here is some video that I put together. They have the queen marked. When I watched her she was laying eggs for a long time. By the time I was able to get my camera out to take a few short video clips, she stopped laying eggs for some reason. Took me a bit of time, but I finally got her laying one egg and then moving to another cell to lay another. But once again, she stopped laying eggs while I was trying to get some video.

Here is my video I uploaded to YouTube.com.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIk3URk4tYY









Observation Hive Window at the Toledo Zoo. There was a smaller window to the right. However, the smaller window did not have any bees in it.


----------

